# 2009 Routan SEL Brake noise



## Committed88 (May 22, 2004)

When we first got the car there wasn't any noise. However after putting about 1,000 miles on it, all of a sudden the passenger rear wheel started making squeking noises. The noises would be muffled when braking power was applied. Over time it's gotten worsen to the point where it sounds like there is something constantly rubbing. I've taken it to the dealer and they said that it was just brake dust. However after driving for like 15 minutes it started again. I do not trust the dealers around where I live, so I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem, and what the course of action to fix it was? 

Thanks for any help. I can provide more details if necessary.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Your problem raises several questions, since it's a 2009 [five years old]:

How many miles are on the Routan?

Have the rear pads ever been replaced?

How badly are they worn? They have a wear sensor that causes squeaking when the pads are worn to a point that they need replacing.

Did the dealer check to see if the caliper is sticking or frozen?

Are the rotors glazed?

The answers to these questions will give you and those of us reading your post a better idea of what might be going on with your rear brakes.


----------



## Committed88 (May 22, 2004)

cscsc said:


> Your problem raises several questions, since it's a 2009 [five years old]:
> 
> How many miles are on the Routan?


28k, super low miles. 



cscsc said:


> Have the rear pads ever been replaced?
> 
> How badly are they worn? They have a wear sensor that causes squeaking when the pads are worn to a point that they need replacing.


nope. My brother who is an Audi technician checked the car out and said the pads on both the front and rear of the car had over 50% left. I'd have him take care of it, but he lives in IL and I'm currently in FL. 



cscsc said:


> Did the dealer check to see if the caliper is sticking or frozen?
> 
> Are the rotors glazed?


When I brought it in to them I asked similar questions, and they said no to all of the above. I've looked at them myself and they are not glazed. It genuinely sounds like something is stuck between the rotor and the little metal plate behind the rotor. I've looked and can't see anything, and the dealer insisted it was the build of brake dust. I however wash the car every 2 weeks, and that includes a thorough cleaning of the rims and tires. 

I know that it is from something rubbing, and that getting the rotor and pads changed will probably correct the issue, but because the noise doesn't come from any other tire, I want to make sure I'm not wasting money.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

we had the same issue... took it to the dealer, turns out its a sticking rear left caliper. its $60 bucks here on vortex, so ill be replacing both rears soon.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> we had the same issue... took it to the dealer, turns out its a sticking rear left caliper. its $60 bucks here on vortex, so ill be replacing both rears soon.


I'm curious, how can I tell if I would have a sticking rear caliper. I wondered about that with my latest rear pad replacement. I was shocked by how fast they wore out.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I had sticking rear left caliper problem. Took it to the dealer. They replaced rotors, calipers, brake pads. I only paid $100.00 deductible under Extended Warranty.


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

My Routan's left rear caliper was replaced, along with disks and pads, yesterday under the same symptoms as described above. My 2009 SEL has 40k miles. A full brake job, excluding calipers, was completed 12,000 miles ago. This sounds like a widespread flaw with brake calipers. My technician advised that I have the right rear caliper reinspected in 6 months. 

I'm now growing concerned about reported transmission problems after 50,000 miles. I've had good reliable service out of this van but I'm concerned about getting 100k+ miles out of it.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Steveaut said:


> I'm curious, how can I tell if I would have a sticking rear caliper. I wondered about that with my latest rear pad replacement. I was shocked by how fast they wore out.


well, i think the best way to look is to check out the brake pads... see if they are worn out equally. if you take the wheel off, you can get a better idea. 

my issue was actually the mounting bracket had a seized bolt. which meant that anytime i applied the brake, it would pull the disc towards the caliper, instead of it staying centered. but I still replaced the calipers, just in case.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> well, i think the best way to look is to check out the brake pads... see if they are worn out equally. if you take the wheel off, you can get a better idea.
> 
> my issue was actually the mounting bracket had a seized bolt. which meant that anytime i applied the brake, it would pull the disc towards the caliper, instead of it staying centered. but I still replaced the calipers, just in case.


Well, I probably have a sticking caliper. I did notice that one pad was wore much more than the other. I did lube up the bolts well, maybe that will help prevent the sticking? I will have to check it out now.


----------

